# habiter (dans/à/sur) (la) rue/avenue/place X, habiter (au) (numéro) Z (de la) rue X - préposition & article



## Domtom

Bonjour tous:

SVP, comment dire?

a) J'habite avenue...
b) J'habite l'avenue...
c) J'habite dans l'avenue...
d) ?


Merci bien à l'avance !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## yannalan

Bonjour,

Ca ne va pas t'aider beaucoup, mais lers trois formes sont correctes en elles-même, le contexte peut différencier un peu. Je vais essayer de te donner des exemples qui me passent par la tête avec les trois formes.
J'habite avenue X. C'est à cent mètres
J'habite l'avenue X, c'est un très joli quartier
J'habite dans l'avenue X, plutot vers le début.

Mais si on changeait les termes de place, ce ne serait pas incorrect.
Bona nit


----------



## Domtom

Merci bien, *Yannalan*.

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, je peux dire par exemple:

"J'habite l'avenue des Platanes, pas loin de la gare, et j'aime mon quartier."

Je ne peux pas dire "j'habite à l'avenue" ? Et "j'habite sur l'avenue" ?

[…]


----------



## yannalan

Tu as bien compris, ta phrase est correcte.
Sur l'avenue : on peut se promener sur l'avenue, avoir des fenêtres qui donnent sur l'avenue,  pas y habiter.
à l'avenue : non On peut aller à l'avenue, pas habiter.
[…]


----------



## Audie

Bonjour

Donc, je crois qu'on peut faire le même pour "rue", "place" etc.:

a) J'habite rue/place X
b) J'habite la rue/la place X
c) J'habite dans la rue/dans la place X ?

Merci


----------



## itka

> Donc, je crois qu'on peut faire l*a* même *chose* pour "rue", "place" etc.:
> a) J'habite rue/place X
> b) J'habite la rue/la place X
> c) J'habite dans la rue X /dans la place X ?


*dans la place X *: non.
_J'habite place X
J'habite *sur* la place X_

Le plus simple est de supprimer la préposition, dans tous les cas !


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 

Une très simple question ... 

_Il habite 5, rue Victor Hugo.

_est-ce la seule version correcte ? Ou on peut dire aussi :

_Il habite *au* 5, rue Victor Hugo _?

Et ensuite :

_Il habite rue Victor Hugo_. 
ou _
Il habite *la* rue Victor Hugo_. ?

Merci !!! 
nasti


----------



## Barsac

_Il habite 5, rue Victor Hugo._ C'est bon.

_Il habite *au* 5, rue Victor Hugo. _C'est bon.

Et ensuite :

_Il habite rue Victor Hugo_. C'est bon.

_Il habite *la* rue Victor Hugo_. Ce n'est pas bon. Il n'habite pas dans toute la rue VH !

_Il habite *dans* *la* rue Victor Hugo_. C'est bon.


----------



## tilt

Autre possibilité, non mentionnée jusqu'alors : _Il habite au 5 de la rue Victor Hugo.

_


Barsac said:


> _Il habite *la* rue Victor Hugo_. Ce n'est pas bon. Il n'habite pas dans toute la rue VH !


Je comprends la réserve que tu émets, et je ne suis pas loin de la partager, mais cela se dit également, pourtant.


----------



## Fred_C

tilt said:


> Je comprends la réserve que tu émets, et je ne suis pas loin de la partager, mais cela se dit également, pourtant.


 

Je suis d'accord. Le verbe habiter est parfois transitif. Son complément d'objet direct indique simplement l'endroit où on habite.
Donc, "habiter la rue Victor-Hugo" est correct, tout comme "habiter Lille".


----------



## Barsac

Je dirais plutôt (mais je ne suis qu'un Français sur 60 millions) :
Il habite *à* Lille.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,
dans l'adresse je sais qu'on peut utiliser au devant le numéro mais on peut aussi éviter de l'utiliser.

Est-ce que ces deux phrases sont-elles correctes?

J'habite à Paris, 8 rue saint Denis/ J'habite à Paris, au 8 rue saint Denis?

J'habite 8, rue Saint Denis/ J'habite au 8, rue saint Denis?

Merci


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Oui, les deux se disent.
"au 8" est peut-être plus utilisé quand il s'agit d'indiquer une direction pour quelqu'un qui veut se rendre à l'endroit (comme on dit "j'habite au 8e étage") ou bien le boulanger est au 8 de la rue Saint Denis.

Mais quand on décline son adresse pour un formulaire, on ne dit pas "au".


----------



## ilie86

Ok. 

Donc: J'habite à Paris, 8 rue/ J'habite à Paris, au...rue, sont deux formules acceptées et correctes?


----------



## tilt

Les 3 formes suivantes sont correctes :
_- J'habite 8 rue Saint Denis
__- J'habite au 8 rue Saint Denis
- J'habite au 8 de la rue Saint Denis_


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour Karine,

à la question "quelle est votre adresse" pourrait-on répondre: "J'habite à Lille, 85 rue Saint-Denis"?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut sanchez90,

Ça dépend qui te demande ton adresse...
Normalement, l'adresse c'est l'adresse complète. Sinon on te demande juste où tu habites.
Si c'est une entreprise ou un organisme officiel qui aura besoin de t'écrire du courrier à ton adresse, tu donneras l'adresse complète, code postal inclus :
85, rue St Denis
59000 Lille.
À un nouvel ami qui habite la même ville, tu ne donneras que la partie "85, rue St Denis" (en précisant éventuellement le quartier, s'il ne connaît pas cette rue).
À un nouvel ami qui n'habite pas la même ville, tu diras que tu habites à Lille, et tu préciseras l'adresse (au 85 rue St Denis) s'il te la demande (mais où à Lille ?).


----------



## sanchez90

Mon contexte concerne une conversation entre amis.
La préposition "au" est-elle obligatoire?

J'habite à Lille, 85 rue Saint-Denis
J'habite à Lille, au 85 rue Saint-Denis
J'habite au 85 rue Saint-Denis


----------



## Roméo31

Re-bonjour Sanchez,

Dans le langage parlé, l'article "au" n'est nullement obligatoire. On peut dire aussi en France : "J'habite au *n°* 85, rue Saint-Denis" ou encore "...au 85 *de la *rue..."


----------



## tilt

La préposition peut être omise dans tous ces cas.

Donc :
_J'habite à Lille, 85 rue Saint-Denis __
J'habite à Lille, au 85 rue Saint-Denis __J'habite au 85 rue Saint-Denis _

Mais aussi :
_J'habite 85 rue Saint-Denis _


----------



## pontusveteris

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire: J'habite dans la rue Saint Denis au numéro 85?


----------



## Englishtranslator26

Oui, tout à fait. Ou "85 rue Saint Denis" ou "au numéro 85 de la rue Saint Denis"


----------



## pontusveteris

Merci!!  E tout simplement "j'habite dans la rue Saint Denis, au 85" ou "j'habite dans la rue Saint Denis, 5"?


----------



## Englishtranslator26

Je dirais plutôt : "J'habite rue Saint-Denis, au 85". Mais le dernier n'est pas bon par contre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous pouvez certes marcher *dans* une rue, mais pour moi on ne peut habiter *dans* une rue que si l'on est un clochard. 

En France, on dira _J'habite au 85 de la rue Saint-Denis _ou une des autres suggestions de ET.

En Suisse, comme on met le numéro après le nom de rue dans les adresses, on dira parfois aussi _J'habite à la rue Saint-Denis 85_.


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> En Suisse, comme on met le numéro après le nom de rue dans les adresses, on dira parfois aussi _J'habite à la rue Saint-Denis 85_.


En Suisse, on peut dire _habiter *à* la rue X, _vraiment ? 
J'avoue que cette tournure me donne la même impression que _habiter *dans *dans la rue_ (peut-être parce que _être à la rue_ signifie justement ne pas avoir de domicile).

Au-delà de la question de la place du numéro, en France, il me semble qu'on n’emploiera pas la préposition _à _juste avant le nom d'une rue.

Avec le numéro, on dira soit _J'habite au 85 de la rue Saint-Denis_, soit encore plus couramment il me semble, _J'habite 85 rue Sant-Denis._
Sans le numéro, on dira _J'habite rue Saint-Denis_.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> En Suisse, on peut dire _habiter *à* la rue X, _vraiment ?


Mais oui.  Exemples trouvés çà et là :

_Il habite *à* la rue du Cendrier 110 (aujourd’hui le no 19)._ (lien)
_Armand Niquille passe son enfance dans le quartier d’Alt, *à* la rue du Varis 29, puis *à* la rue Grimoux 8 où sa mère tient une épicerie._ (lien)
_Le couple habite *à* la rue de la Golatte._ (lien)
_j'habitais *à* la Rue de Lausanne_ (lien)

Et visiblement aussi en Belgique :

_J'habite *à* la rue du Belloy à Laplaigne._ (lien)
_qui habite *à* la rue du Pont_ (lien)


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Peut-on dire: "J'habite au 1 rue de Rivoli"?


----------



## Englishtranslator26

Oui, tout à fait


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Quelle est la bonne préposition? J'habite dans le square de Batignolles ou j'habite sur le square de Batignolles?
merci


----------



## Philippides

Le plus naturel serait "J'habite square de Batignolles"


----------



## coriandremélisse

Merci! mais si on utilisait la préposition, laquelle faudrait-il choisir?


----------



## Philippides

J'habite au square


----------



## Mai10six

tilt said:


> Les 3 formes suivantes sont correctes :
> _- J'habite 8 rue Saint Denis_
> _- J'habite au 8 rue Saint Denis
> - J'habite au 8 de la rue Saint Denis_


A quoi on peut ajouter:
_J'habite le 8 rue Saint Denis_


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette dernière version est certainement correcte, mais je ne l'ai encore jamais rencontrée et elle est quelque peu étrange pour moi. Elle me semblerait un peu moins curieuse avec la préposition _de_ :

_J'habite le 8 *de* la rue Saint-Denis_.​
Mais je préférerais encore la troisième version de Tilt, a fortiori si on lui ajoute _numéro_ :

_J'habite *au (numéro)* 8 de la rue Saint-Denis_.​
Il faut toutefois préciser que comme je l'ai écrit plus haut il y a quelques années, en Suisse le numéro d'une adresse *suit* normalement le nom de rue ; il ne le précède pas comme en France. On écrit ainsi _Rue Saint-Denis 8_ plutôt que _8, rue Saint-Denis_.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Cette dernière version est certainement correcte, mais je ne l'ai encore jamais rencontrée et elle est quelque peu étrange pour moi.


C'est peut-être très franco-français et cela ressortit évidemment plutôt à la langue parlée,  même si je gage qu'on en trouve des témoignages dans la littérature.


----------



## crecy

Bonjour , 
 Cela dit ., que faut-il écrire ? 

 La rue Tanger où  nous habitions était étroite
La rue Tanger que nous habitions...
La rue Tanger sur laquelle nous habitions ...
 Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

On ne peut pas habiter _*sur* une rue_ (contrairement à une _place_ par exemple) ; uniquement *à* ou _*dans* une rue_. La dernière suggestion n'est donc de toute façon pas correcte. Quant aux deux autres, les deux sont possibles, mais j'ai une nette préférence pour _où_ plutôt que _que_. Je dirais ainsi :

_La rue Tanger *où* nous habitions était étroite._


----------



## Bezoard

Moi aussi. Autre possibilité :
_La rue Tanger *dans laquelle* nous habitions était étroite._

Note : selon l'usage parisien, on dirait plutôt la _rue de Tanger_, si c'est bien cette ville qui donne son nom à la rue.


----------



## Philippides

Maître Capello said:


> On ne peut pas habiter _*sur* une rue_ (contrairement à une _place_ par exemple) ; uniquement *à* ou _*dans* une rue_. La dernière suggestion n'est donc de toute façon pas correcte.


Je suis d'accord que l'on n'habite pas sur une rue. Mais pourtant, on peut (si on a assez d'argent) "habiter *sur* l'avenue des Champs-Elysées". Sauriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Une avenue est par définition beaucoup plus large, donc beaucoup plus à ciel ouvert qu'une simple rue. Il en va de même d'un boulevard par exemple.


----------



## Bezoard

On peut aussi _habiter sur rue_ par opposition à _habiter sur cour._
Le sens est plus celui de_ donner sur. _


----------



## Nicomon

Près de 9 mois après le dernier post...  Dans les exemples précis de crecy, je préfère _*où*_ moi aussi.

Cela dit, au Québec, on ne condamne pas la tournure _habiter *su*r la rue xyz._
Je pourrais très bien dire : _ Nous habitions *sur* la rue xyz. _

Je mets ci-dessous un extrait de cette page la BDL (c'est moi qui colore) :
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Préposition devant un nom de voie de communication


> *Rue*
> Avec le nom _rue_, les dictionnaires consignent la préposition _dans_. La voie de communication, qui est bordée de maisons, est considérée ici comme un volume. La construction _sur la rue _est toutefois également répertoriée dans l’usage. Cette autre façon d’envisager les choses permet de concevoir la réalité plutôt comme une surface.* Malgré le fait que l’emploi de la préposition sur devant le nom rue soit critiqué dans plusieurs ouvrages, il demeure courant au Québec.* Ainsi, comme le choix de la préposition est souvent imposé davantage par l’usage que par la différence de sens entre les prépositions (qui, par ailleurs, s’explique aisément), le choix de l’une ou l’autre est tout à fait acceptable.


Extrait de cette autre page (c'est suivi d'exemples) : Banque de dépannage linguistique - Habiter


> Lorsque le verbe _habiter_ est suivi du nom d’une avenue, d’une rue, d’un boulevard, etc., il peut s’employer sans préposition ni déterminant, ou avoir un emploi prépositionnel. Dans ce dernier cas, on s’assurera de le faire suivre de la préposition qui convient : _sur_ avec le nom _boulevard_; _*dans*_* ou sur avec les noms avenue et rue,* selon le contexte.



Alors, je ne recommande pas de dire « _sur la rue _» ailleurs qu'au Québec. Mais ici, personne ne va vous reprendre. 

Question d'habitude... pour moi _habiter dans la rue_ c'est comme _vivre dans la rue_ = ne pas avoir de toit sur la tête. 
Je pense comme Maître Capello  (post 25) :


> Vous pouvez certes marcher *dans* une rue, mais pour moi on ne peut habiter *dans* une rue que si l'on est un clochard.


----------



## snarkhunter

Nicomon said:


> Cela dit, au Québec, on ne condamne pas la tournure _habiter *su*r la rue xyz._
> Je pourrais très bien dire : _ Nous habitions *sur* la rue xyz. _


... Probablement par analogie avec la construction anglo-saxonne.


----------



## Nicomon

snarkhunter said:


> Probablement par analogie avec la construction anglo-saxonne.


Peut-être.   Mais je préfère dire que c'est par analogie avec  _*sur* l'avenue, *sur* le boulevard. _
Les rues sont peut-être moins étroites au Québec ?  Je ne sais pas.


> ‒  V. tr. dir. habiter (+ rue) ou v. tr. indir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> habiter dans (+ rue) ou v. tr. indir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> habiter sur (+ rue) ou v. tr. indir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> habiter à (+ adresse). Habiter rue Principale ou habiter dans la rue Principale ou habiter sur la rue Principale ou habiter au 208, rue Principale.


De ces exemples tirés d'Usito, je dirais  _J'habite *sur* la rue Principale _ou  _J'habite *au 208*, rue Principale_.
Je ne dis pas _habiter dans_ (pour la raison énoncée plus haut). Et j'emploi très rarement le verbe habiter en transitif direct.

Je dis dans mon français québécois : _ J'habite *à *Montréal, *dans* un condo situé *sur* la rue xyz.    _


----------

